# HK spouse visa's privileges



## eloi (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello everyone ! 

I'm newcomer here --perhaps also in Hong Kong, as i and my HongKong partner are planning to marry this summer ! (She's a local.)

Currently though, i live and work in China, and am wondering if, since i want to keep working in mainland, once married and settled in HK i'll be able to freely come and go across the border ?? 
I ask this since it seems that foreigners in HK with other status all need some king of visa to enter China. 

Thanks a lot ~
e.


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll still need a visa if you are not ethnically Chinese and viewed as a Foreign National. 
I'm a HK Permanent Resident of nearly 20 years and I need a visa to enter the Mainland since I am not Chinese.


----------



## eloi (Jul 6, 2013)

*...got it !*



mamamaven said:


> You'll still need a visa if you are not ethnically Chinese and viewed as a Foreign National.
> I'm a HK Permanent Resident of nearly 20 years and I need a visa to enter the Mainland since I am not Chinese.


Mamamaven

All right, clear enough, i started to suspect it too. 20 years, still need a visa... it's a pity. Thank you for telling me. 

By the way, i'll be back in HK in a week or so, but cannot stay with my girlfriend. I'm waiting for a hospitalityclub response... if you know someone who can host me or just would like to meet me, tell me ! I have lots of stories about inside China. 

Cheers ~
e.c.


----------

